
The Acceleration of Addictiveness vs Willpower, Productivity, and Flow - revorad
http://tantek.com/2011/204/b1/accelerating-addictiveness-vs-willpower-productivity-flow
======
static_cast
Hardcore procrastinator here.

Reading good articles like that won't change anything. That's the bitter
truth. At least this is the case for me, and probably some other people on the
internet.

I'm nowhere near to have myself in full control again but I'm sick of wasting
my days and feeling bad over this.

Willpower for me only works when I'm concentrated.

So there is a concentration problem. Being able to concentrate is also a
muscle. I'm having a habit of actively avoiding exercising concentration.

Related to programming it's difficult for me:

A problem in my Code appears? I'm starting to Google solutions instead of
trying to get a complete understanding of the problem. I'd fool myself into
saying: I would look into this but I don't have the time and nobody will pay
me for that. Googling and somehow trying to apply the results often works but
it gives you an feeling of being unable to create something on it's own.

Then there is this thought: I would like to do something but there are too
much people out there that could it better, so why bother trying?

And Instead of spending the days and nights learning and working on something
I'm jumping around switching between problems I never fully understood nor am
I able to afford the time to understand them...

So it comes down from willpower to concentration and at the moment I'm
believing the cause for a lack of these skills is a lack of structure.

Structure for me is planning, planning in advance. Revisiting your plans and
having clear ideas about yourself and the surrounding world. So creating
structure requires concentration...

It works like a Circulus vitiosus in both ways. If you are structured for a
longer time you're concentration and willpower will go up. If you lack
concentration your structure get's weaker and concentration will fall,
procrastination will rise.

How to solve this problem? Honest question.

(Sorry for hijacking this thread, but I think it is somewhat relevant to
productivity and flow to sort these things out)

~~~
lostmypw

        Talking about stuff like this is bound to sound esoteric, I think. So
        I want to put this disclaimer upfront that I detest esotericism.
    
        I can only assume that your problems are similar to mine, so I can
        only suggest what works for me. And that might not completely work out
        for you in the end, but it's worth a try for sure.
    
        Concentration: The problem of not being able to keep distracting
        thoughts away can be lessened with meditation. I came across this
        suggestion in the book Pragmatic Thinking and Learning [1] and have
        found an excellent CD to listen to called Guided Mindfulness
        Meditation [2] by Jon Kabat-Zinn.
    
        I tend to try to avoid meditation because for a while I seem to do
        fine and so long as I do fine it just feels like a waste of time for
        me. Time that I could invest reading a book. But eventually I always
        end up having an extreme amount of distracting thoughts to the point
        that I cannot learn anymore. I've now had this problem crop up often
        enough with meditation always helping that I'm now a lot more willing
        to spend the time and meditate. I want to emphasize that for *me* it
        was necessary to get to the dead end and suffer from it to become
        willing to change something. Maybe you can relate.
    
        Structure: Well well, the way you write it sounds a little bit rigid
        to me. I tightened up imagining all that structure you strive for and
        I'm thinking you should relax a little bit. Or at least I should (and
        do). So maybe we are different in this regard.
    
        I do think you should lay back a bit and think about what really
        interests you deep down in your heart. I assume you've been working
        too much on hopelessly boring stuff, because with that I can relate
        again. I've been working a little bit on a little server in erlang but
        somehow at some point I couldn't bring myself to working further on
        it. Well I could, but all the time I felt something was wrong.
    
        As I'm happy to learn interesting programming languages and have heard
        all the hype about lisp for so long (I'm looking at you, pg) I finally
        gave in and started reading Practical Common Lisp [3] and now
        Paradigms of Artificial Intelligence Programming [4] and what can I
        say. I see now that what disappoints me in erlang but also in other
        languages is having forced upon me one paradigm and/or a rigid set of
        rules. In the case of erlang that might be perfectly fine as the
        language can make certain guarantees that way. I've realized though
        that I would much rather enjoy the lisp-ish freedom while molding a
        solution. So this is my story of disappointment and fresh wind.
    
        One quick addition in the end: In an xkcd comic [5] there is a
        description of a solution (see the alt-text of the image) that delays
        access to certain websites (like reddit, hn for me) but does not block
        them completely. It just delays the access (-- more discussion on the
        xkcd blog [6]). This serves the purpose of destroying the notion of
        instant reward these stupid little bits of new information might give
        you, however irrelevant they may be. I've found this to be helpful for
        me because sometimes in the past I've procrastinated the hell out of
        the day. I got fed up with repeatedly spending hours with unproductive
        stuff and feeling sorry for the time in the end. See the pattern? I
        needed to run into this problem several times before I decided that I
        have to change something. I don't want to make some point here. I just
        find this pattern interesting.
    
        What I have done is I have taken an existing little chrome extension
        called delaybot which by default only delays for rand(1.5) seconds and
        changed the delay to 30 secs. This has worked wonders in the
        beginning. I say in the beginning because I've now disabled the
        extension as it is getting in my way now. No, this is not the
        procrastinator disabling a helpful little tool. :-) I've found that
        since I've picked up meditation again I didn't run into this problem
        anymore anyways. I also tend to just bookmark away a lot of actually
        interesting discussions to read them later, which of course I never
        do. I do this bookmarking and closing of tabs because I tend to
        accumulate too many tabs easily otherwise.
    
        Not all is great though, the article made me realise that I'm a little
        bit too hard with myself when I'm excerting will-power. I try to go
        through the mentioned lisp books fast (as there are more to come
        still) and at some point I notice that I can't bring myself to read a
        lot more at that point. To me this looks similar to the cookie
        experiment where a group of people is less productive after excerting
        will power in a previous task.
    
        So, to conclude: Even if not all is roses I can say with certainty
        that meditation is the single most helpful tool to increase my
        productivity. It changes me from being helpless to being more in
        control of what I'd like to do with my time.
    
        Regarding your lack of passion: Man, search your feelings. If you find
        something that really interests you, you probably wouldn't think much
        about what other people could do better than you. That AI book [4] I'm
        reading? It features ancient techniques at the point where I am right
        now but it's still a great read and I'm learning a heck of a
        lot. That's what keeps me going. Also, lisp.
    
        Phew, that was long.
        I would love to hear feedback. :-)
    

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Pragmatic-Thinking-Learning-
Refactor-P...](http://www.amazon.com/Pragmatic-Thinking-Learning-Refactor-
Programmers/dp/1934356050/)

[2] [http://www.amazon.com/Guided-Mindfulness-Meditation-Jon-
Kaba...](http://www.amazon.com/Guided-Mindfulness-Meditation-Jon-Kabat-
Zinn/dp/1591793599/)

[3] <http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/>

[4] [http://www.amazon.com/Paradigms-Artificial-Intelligence-
Prog...](http://www.amazon.com/Paradigms-Artificial-Intelligence-Programming-
Studies/dp/1558601910/)

[5] <http://xkcd.com/862/>

[6] [http://blog.xkcd.com/2011/02/18/distraction-affliction-
corre...](http://blog.xkcd.com/2011/02/18/distraction-affliction-correction-
extensio/)

EDIT: I've changed the formatting because it renders with long lines
otherwise.

~~~
maigret
Sorry to answer on the most superficial aspect and last line of your post...
But I wonder why PG's site is so thin in width, making it extremely well
readable, while HN uses the whole screen width? I consider the whole screen
text use a UI anti pattern.

~~~
lostmypw
I can only speculate. :-) Maybe restricting the width to improve readability
would yield suboptimal results in heavily nested threads. One might find out
by manipulating the corresponding css attribute. Doesn't chrome or firefox
support this out of the box?

So this is the width of the paragraphs. I think it would still be useful if
you could disable the automatic line breaking to provide your own formatting.
I think there is a middle ground between the two regarding readability.

EDIT: Of course you can disable the automatic line breaking as I've done
exactly this by indenting the whole post with 4 spaces, except for the links.
But that also changes the font to the monospace family.

------
awakeasleep
Terrific Article-- thanks for writing.

We've found similar 'rules' while attempting to direct our lives. About a year
ago the futility of defining negative goals ("Don't smoke, don't waste time
online") became clear to me— but I saw more to it than the notion that saying
"Don't X" makes you think of X. I thought it also has to do with the fact that
behaviors are in our lives because they serve a purpose, and removing certain
behaviors without addressing the needs they filled leaves ya unbalanced. Going
on walks, like you linked from the article, really works for me.

About that time, there was a slideshow on here covering effective ways to
change your behavior & the role of willpower when you're doing it. The main
points of the presentation were: 1) willpower is limited, and 2) changing our
environment makes the most difference when altering our behaviors. Here is my
summary:

1\. Willpower alone isn't sufficient motivation for long term change. \- Know
that willpower won't sustain a long term change by itself, although it can get
you started.

2\. Attempt Baby Steps, not Big Leaps \- Seek tiny successes and tiny changes.
Then build on what you've done with another step

3\. Notice how the environment shapes your behavior \- Changing the context of
your life helps sustain long term changes in your behavior

4\. Focus on creating new behaviors, not stopping old ones. \- Focus on
action, not avoidance.

5\. Failures don't necessarily indicate a lack of motivation \- More like a
failure of planning. Find a way to make the behavior easier to do

6\. Recognize and understand the power of triggers. \- No behavior happens
without a trigger. Find ways to remove or alter triggers in your environment

7\. Information alone doesn't lead to action \- Our environment needs to be
set up in a way that helps us capitalize on that information

8\. Focus on concrete behaviors rather than abstract goals \- Abstract: Get in
shape. Concrete: Walk 15 min. today. Turn your abstract goal into a series of
baby steps.

9\. Try to change a behavior for a short time, rather than forever \- A fixed
period works better than "forever"

10\. Remember, behavior change need not be difficult. \- Behavior change can
be relatively easy when you take many steps to increase the probability that
your desired behavior will occur.

~~~
billswift
>Willpower alone isn't sufficient motivation for long term change. - Know that
willpower won't sustain a long term change by itself, although it can get you
started.

The most important motivation for long-term change is to have a _goal_.
Enthusiasm for that goal is what will get you started. Willpower is for
powering through the (hopefully brief) periods where your enthusiasm and your
focus on your goal falter. All three are necessary for sustained achievement.

>Failures don't necessarily indicate a lack of motivation - More like a
failure of planning.

The big benefits of planning is to clarify your goal and then provide path for
reaching it that will help you maintain your focus on the goal.

------
keeptrying
I really think the effect of our environment on our behavior is very
underestimated. The longer you've spent in one place, the harder it is to
change your behavior when your there. And I mean physical places.

That's why it's so difficult to work on your home computer if your used to
surfing the net or gaming there.

And that's why travel helps. Each time you travel, you get the opportunity to
change and you usually do.

I think willpower is overrated - change your environment - and that includes
the people you work with - and you'll make progress. Sitting in the same room
with the same people, is making it harder on yourself than you realize.

------
zipdog
Great article, although I wonder about the assertion that willpower is a solo
thing. Surely social pressures act as motivating forces on our will to do
things - for instance if we tell a few friends that we'd going to run a
marathon then we'll be more likely to train for it. Or even better, if we
agree to meet a friend at the gym at 7 then we're much more likely to get
ourselves to the gym than if we just write "gym at 7" in a to do list.

But perhaps this only applies to initial motivators and isn't enough for focus
(sustained motivation to concentrate on a task)

------
jberryman
Haven't finished the article yet, but the bit about framing reminds me of a
core principal of Alexander Technique which is to forget about introspection
and judging your position and movements (primarily because these judgements
are often incorrect) and instead to give your body the directions that you
learn from your teacher.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_technique>

It's really something I believe in if anyone is struggling with pain or
tension.

------
flocial
The only time I ever feel productive is when I develop a full-on obsession to
do something and improve at it. Other times it's the feeling of being part of
a greater force for the better. Then I start cruising and here I am.

Cardiovascular exercise is one helluva drug but my experience tells me it's
effects on behavior are pretty domain specific (although there is a lot of
research on how it will enhance mental functions and executive brain
functions). It clears my head like nothing else but the spillover into the
other aspects of my life isn't that dramatic.

------
anukulrm
Just curious, does anybody know of any studies that supports the OP's claims
about willpower? The OP describes it as though willpower were a muscle.

~~~
kbd
Didn't read the OP's link yet, but it sounds like it's talking about this:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/09/your-
money/09shortcuts.htm...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/09/your-
money/09shortcuts.html)

~~~
lostmypw
If this page doesn't load for someone... just refresh. I've been getting a
"page unavailable" response at first, but the link does, in fact, work.

------
olliesaunders
I don’t agree with this willpower is a muscle hypothesis. Relying on willpower
is a mistake. Willpower should be the force that begins a commitment to a new
thing. After that you want to use other forces to keep you going. And you
don’t need to be worried that this minimal usage of willpower will reduce your
overall ability to have willpower because the thing that really builds
willpower—much more than just blindly exerting it—is _being successful_.

What I’m essentially saying here is that addiction itself is not the enemy.
You just have to pick the right addictions. Get addicted to the process of
making long-term changes in your life, improving yourself, and doing what ever
it is you truly want to do.

The problem with willpower is that exerting it is exhausting and one day you
might not have enough energy to exert it and then, because you’re relying on
it, you’ll slip and feel crap about yourself. You may wonder why you even
bothered. The author does suggest at least one good alternative: change you
environment to avoid temptations. Other good ideas are:

* Repeatedly remind yourself of why you are doing this difficult thing. Write down the reasons and make a point of reading them once a day

* Tell lots of other people about it so that it is embarrassing if you quit

* Make a step-by-step plan with each step being well-defined, easily achievable, and time-boxed. If this sounds like too much BDUF (Big Design Up Front)—I’ve started to hate planning because so often the plans need to change—then only plan up a couple of steps in advance

* Celebrate your successes: document each achievement you make toward your goal: even if it’s just ticking things off your step-by-step plan, have a physical action you perform that represents “Yes, I did it.”

* If behavior change is your thing, tie your behavior change to specific real-world triggers. For instance you can use walking through doors as a trigger to become aware of your posture. This can be difficult because often the triggers don’t exist: the last example does little to help a person who spends consecutive hours programming. But you can create your own triggers with timers, alarm clocks, software that makes use of accelerometers, or simply leave things out and open in your environment or tie bits of string to your finger etc.

* If you’re actively trying to avoid something, come up with something else to replace it. Particularly good is switching from one bad habit that uses up no limited resources to another that does. For instance if you want to stop biting your fingernails, which you can do pretty much anytime, you could take up chewing gum instead. The advantage to doing this is that once you habitually chew gum instead of biting your fingernails you can just stop buying gum.

(A lot of this advice comes from a book called 59 Seconds that has a section
on motivation. All of it is based by scientific studies.)

------
bcl
Excellent article! Much better than the normal post we see about focus or
procrastination. But now I have something like 10 more tabs open and a couple
of book I'm probably going to be buying... Thanks!

------
ruang
I take advantage of my addictiveness to getting things done by planning out
the next 5 steps so I don't get distracted by new tasks.

------
yesbutno
Great article apart from the plug for Apple - I wish it was possible to get
away from hearing about them :)

